# Man fights off mugger



## PhotonGuy (Feb 21, 2020)

In South Wales a man fights off a would be mugger. To the best of my knowledge the man does not have any background in the martial arts although he does look to have some skill with basic fist fighting. This can give some insight as to what a real confrontation could be like. It starts out with some grappling and then escalates into somewhat of a boxing match. Video is below.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2020)

You didn't mention that the man is 77 and has had boxing experience. He is by the way fine but was left shaken.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 22, 2020)

That looks like an odd encounter. I'd love to be able to hear what was said. The "mugger" didn't really ever attack him. Maybe his goal was to intimidate and the simple fact that the man didn't back down was enough to stave off the crime.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2020)

ShortBridge said:


> That looks like an odd encounter. I'd love to be able to hear what was said. The "mugger" didn't really ever attack him. Maybe his goal was to intimidate and the simple fact that the man didn't back down was enough to stave off the crime.



The would-be mugger demanded cash and his bank card. 

_"Grandfather Trevor Weston, 77, got £20 from the machine in Cardiff when the man threatened to stab him._

_Instead of handing over the cash, Mr Weston put up his fists and said: "Do you want some of this, pal?"_

_South Wales Police is appealing for information about the attack at Sainsbury's in Roath on 5 February, which was caught on CCTV._

_Mr Weston, from Tremorfa, said he fought off the attacker, and police cheered when they watched the footage._

_"I got out my £20 and had just put my wallet back in my pocket when this bloke - this thing - came from nowhere, grabbed me and said, 'Give me your money or I'll stab you'," he said._

_"When he demanded I hand over my money, I replied, 'You what? Do you want some of this, pal?' and I put up my guard._

_"Actually, it's a good job there's no sound on that video because I probably turned the air blue with what I really said."
Mr Weston said he could only punch left handed after previously suffering a broken shoulder._

_He said: "He walked up to me and I smacked him in the mouth. He reeled back a bit and then he came toward me again and spun me around."
It was not until later that it emerged the attacker was not armed with a blade, but a pencil._

_But police told Mr Weston he could still have been hurt, as the weapon was placed against his neck at one point."_


----------



## Buka (Feb 22, 2020)

I enjoyed the last few seconds of the video where the gentleman was hand gesturing the mugger to "come on".


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 22, 2020)

Good on him for refusing to be a victim. I'm glad that the mugger didn't really have a knife or persist in doing harm to him.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Feb 23, 2020)

You do only need to be better than the person attacking you.   


Wait there was a apprant object meant to fool somone into thinking it was a knife there? i didnt see that.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 24, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> You didn't mention that the man is 77 and has had boxing experience. He is by the way fine but was left shaken.


Yes he was 77 which goes to show you that older people can be more than capable of taking care of themselves. I didn't know exactly what his background in boxing is although it does look like he does have some experience looking at how the fight went.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 24, 2020)

PhotonGuy said:


> Yes he was 77 which goes to show you that older people can be more than capable of taking care of themselves. I didn't know exactly what his background in boxing is although it does look like he does have some experience looking at how the fight went.




He's Welsh, you don't upset the Celts, ever.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 24, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> He's Welsh, you don't upset the Celts, ever.


Well good, I've got some Welsh myself.


----------

